# UPNP AV-Server funktioniert nicht mehr richtig



## xenomjay (12. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auf meinem Server TwonkyMedia installiert, das meine Musik, Bilder und Filme (AVI, etc...) über UPNP an die PS3 gestreamt hat. Der Server stand im Büro und war am Router direkt mit Kabel angeschlossen.

Nun habe ich meinen Server in den Keller gestellt und einen WLAN-Stick installiert und Verbindung hergestellt (Q=80%).

Nachdem die PS3 den Server gar nicht gefunden hatte. Habe ich TwonkyMedia neu aufgespielt. Jetzt werden zwar Bilder und Musik gestreamt, aber AVIs, die vorher abgespielt wurden, werden jetzt nur noch als "Inkompatible Daten" angezeigt. Die Einstellungen sind die gleichen und DVD-Video-Dateien streamen funktioniert nach wie vor.

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## chmee (12. August 2008)

Ich werde Twonky erst demnächst aufsetzen. Gibt es da aber nicht auch eine Einstellung, dass Daten on-the-fly umkodiert werden, damit es der Client versteht ? Kann denn die PS3 AVI/Divx/Mpeg4-Dateien abspielen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## xenomjay (12. August 2008)

Umkodieren kann Twonky nicht. Ist ein reines Streaming Programm. Ich hatte mal TVersity mit ffdshow das gerade so gereicht. Aber es hatte ja seinen Grund warum ich zu Twonky gewechselt bin. Die PS3 spielt nur AVIs mit nem ganz bestimmten DIVX-Codec ab. XVID und andere kennt sie aber nicht.


----------

